# HTTP-Adresse im Browser bei JSF verzögert



## Marsman (7. Dez 2007)

Hallo Ihr!

Ich habe einige Seiten mit JSF programmiert. Diese sind auf dem üblichen Wege mit Hilfe von Navigations mit einander verbunden. Wenn ich meine Anwendung im Browser aufrufe, wird dort in der Adresszeile aber nach dem Wechsel zwischen den Seiten immer die Adresse der vorherigen Seite, nicht die der aktuellen Seite angezeigt. Das finde ich etwas unschön. Lässt sich dieses Problem irgendwie abstellen? Zur Not wäre ich auch damit zufrieden, wenn nur die URL ohne Name der einzelnen Seite angezeigt wird. Eine falsche Adresse würde jedenfalls einige User verwirren.  :bahnhof: 


Titus


----------



## maki (7. Dez 2007)

Die URL sollte bei Webanwendungen komplett vom User ignoriert werden, istja nicht so als ob er sie sich unter die Favouriten legen kann


----------



## Marsman (8. Dez 2007)

...wird sie aber nicht immer. Jedenfalls von mir als User nicht. Der Grund meiner Frage war auch, dass ich wissen wollte, ob ich vielleicht etwas falsch programmiert habe. So, wie es aussieht, scheint es aber eher ein Problem beim Browser zu sein. Weiß vielleicht einer der Experten, warum das mit der URL überhaut so ist?

Titus


----------



## maki (8. Dez 2007)

Eine URL in einer dynamischen Webanwednung ist doch normalerweise nutzlos, oder siehst du das anders?



> Weiß vielleicht einer der Experten, warum das mit der URL überhaut so ist?


JSF ist ein MVC Framework, da referenziert man doch keine Seiten direkt, sondern Aktionen, welche dann intern im Webserver zu den JSPs weiterleiten. Ist  doch klar das die URL "nicht stimmt" , schliesslich gehst du ja nicht auf Seiten damit...

Mit anderen Worten, es gibt kein Problem, ist alles normal.


Wenn du "richtige" URLs willst solltest du keine dynamischen Webanwendungen bauen, sondern statische Seiten.


----------

